# Utiliser des applis linux ?



## kooky (14 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'espère poster au bond endroit 

Il y a quelques programmes que j'aime bien utiliser sur mon pc portable sous ubuntu. Il existe des portages windows pour certains d'entre eux mais pas pour mac.

Je pourrais bien entendu installer ubuntu en dual boot sur mon mac mais j'aimerais savoir s'il n'y a pas une solution plus souple via X11 macport ou autre ? Quelle est selon vous la meilleure solution ?

Il s'agit principalement des programmes suivants : LMMS (si possible avec zynaddsubfx intégré comme dans sa version windows), zynaddsubfx autonome, hydrogen et rosegarden ...

Vos précieux conseils sont very welcome


----------



## bompi (14 Juillet 2011)

As-tu regardé la liste des paquetages (des ports) proposés par MacPorts ou par Fink ?

Exemple.


----------



## kooky (14 Juillet 2011)

Salut bompi,

Oui j'avais regardé mais je ne me suis pas encore lancé dans macport ... Me sent pas encore à l'aise.
Effectivement on y trouve lmms et hydrogen mais pas zynaddsubfx qui est un synthé absolument génial et rosegarden. Mais je me pose surtout la question de savoir si ça tourne aussi bien que sur une distribution linux native. J'ai sans doute mal formulé mon post. 

LMMS et zynaddsubfx existent également sous windows je pourrais également passer par WINE ... 

En fait je cherchais un retour d'expérience sur la solution la plus efficace 

ps : je ne connais pas fink vais aller voir ce que c'est (shame)


----------



## bompi (15 Juillet 2011)

Fink, c'est vraiment très semblable à MacPorts.

Sur Mac OS X, les applications X11 ne sont jamais aussi bien que sous Linux car l'intégration reste un peu minimale (on sent que c'est étranger à Mac OS X...). Tu as toujours la possibilité de la virtualisation (si le logiciel n'est pas trop gourmand). Dans l'ensemble c'est simple et ça marche bien.

Quant à zynaddsubfx on devrait pouvoir le faire marcher. Mais sous SL il y a un petit souci (il est 32 bits donc il faut trouver libjack en 32 bits aussi ou la recompiler en 32 bits). Mais avec un effort ça devrait être possible (d'autant que le logiciel a l'air d'utiliser FLTK, qui est multi-plateforme (un peu moche mais pratique)).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h18 ----------

Ça se fait. Ici tu peux récupérer le Zynaddsubfx.
Ici, un mode d'emploi pour récupérer et installer la bibliothèque _libjack_. J'ai dû forcer dans le _configure_ l'option de compilation "-m32" pour avoir la bibliothèque en 32 bits.
Ça se lance. Mais ça s'arrête parce qu'il manque un serveur Jack.

C'est quand même assez encourageant.


----------



## kooky (15 Juillet 2011)

Re 

Merci pour ta réponse. J'avais testé un vieux logiciel de tags : mp3tag livré utilisable directement avec un wine minimaliste et effectivement le rendu est "bizarre" comme tu dis  .. Tendance à laguer entre autre ...

C'est la raison pour laquelle je suis un peu dubitatif sur une solution de virtualisation surtout pour un truc comme zynaddsub qui sollicite quand même pas mal le cpu ...

Mais dans la mesure où les deux principales applis qui m&#8217;intéressent tournent également sous windows laquelle des solutions te parait la plus performante Wine ou macport ? 

Je ne veux pas dire d'anerie mais il me semble que zynaddsub sous windows peut s'utiliser sans jack 5Là suis pas sûr du tout ....)


----------



## bompi (15 Juillet 2011)

Je ne connais pas du tout l'application donc je ne saurais dire si c'est gourmand ou pas. J'ai juste essayé hier soir de l'installer (pour le _fun_).
Une version de Jack Server est disponible ici. Je vais essayer, pour voir.


----------



## bompi (15 Juillet 2011)

Bon. Une fois Jack server installé, l'application fonctionne (pas besoin de faire de la compilation avec les sources etc.)

Reste que je n'avais pas de son : il doit y avoir quelques réglages à effectuer


----------



## kooky (15 Juillet 2011)

Argh,

Tu me fais saliver : j'adore ce synthé 

J'ai été voir sur macport et j'avoue que je suis un peu largué au niveau des procédures d'installation. Je n'ai pas encore vraiment fouillé X11 sur mon mac ... J'aimerais bien trouver un tuto simple en français si possible. Un truc pas à pas ... Si j'ai bien compris X11 est déjà installé, je dois installer Xcode et ensuite macports ? Pourrais-tu me guider dans la mise en place ?


----------



## bompi (15 Juillet 2011)

C'est en fait assez simple.

Il faut installer X11 depuis le DVD d'installation (ou prendre XQuartz, qui est mis à jour plus souvent).
XCode est aussi sur le DVD d'installation. Une fois installé, tu peux le mettre à jour avec le système de mise à jour d'Apple : c'est en général bien d'avoir la dernière version.

Pour MacPorts, il suffit de télécharger la bonne image disque sur leur site (ici) de l'ouvrir et d'installer le petit paquetage. Ensuite, dans le Terminal tu pourras utiliser la commande _port_ pour installer des applications portées sur Mac OS X : en mode texte, graphiques/X11, graphiques/Aqua, serveurs etc.

Je te conseille d'utiliser l'utilitaire Porticus qui est en mode graphique donc plus simple d'accès que la commande _port_. Cette commande a quand même une page de manuel donc c'est documenté.

Après l'installation du paquetage de MacPorts, ferme le Terminal et relance-le, afin que les chemins soient à jour dans les _shells_ (l'installation ajoute les chemins vers _/opt/local/bin_, _/opt/local/sbin_).


----------



## kooky (15 Juillet 2011)

Apparemment X11 est déjà installé sur ma machine et accessible dans les utilitaires. C'est bien que ce X11 dont il est question ? Tu parles des dvd d'installation de mon mac ?


----------



## bompi (15 Juillet 2011)

Oui.

PS : Cela dit MacPorts le propose aussi, si l'on préfère X.org, une version de X11 qui est moins intégrée que la version d'Apple.


----------



## kooky (16 Juillet 2011)

Justement c'est là où je fais appel aux spécialistes qui ont déjà testé pour connaitre la solution la plus stable et éprouvée 

Je vais regarder tout cela à tête reposée ce week end. Je t'avoue que je n&#8217;exclue pas totalement l'idée d'un dual boot :  Je risque de me sentir plus à l'aise avec un ubuntustudio sur mon mac. Je maitrise un peu plus ...

Un grand merci pour tes précieux conseils. Je serai sans doute encore amené à abuser de ton temps à nouveau  Encore merci bompi.


----------



## kooky (17 Juillet 2011)

Salut bompi,

Je reviens à la charge 

J'ai installé et mis à jour xcode sans changer les options par défaut. J'ai un nouveau dossier "Developer".

J'ai également installé macports à partir de "MacPorts-1.9.2-10.6-SnowLeopard" fichier dmg. avec les options par défaut : Aucun terminal n'a été ouvert. J'ai un nouveau dossier "opt". Dois-je faire une manip particulière ?

J'ai téléchargé porticus : Où me conseilles-tu de le placer ? Dans applications, utilitaires, dans le répertoire opt de macports ou ailleurs ?

J'ai téléchargé zynaddsub à partir de ton lien : Trop fort ! Je m'incline  

Pour jack j'ai un doute : La version OSX est nécessaire pour zyn sous OSX mais peut-ton l'utiliser avec une appli basée sur macports comme lmms ou faut-il également la version de jack proposée dans macports ?

De façon générale : Est-ce que macports fonctionne comme un environnement "fermé" ou les applications peuvent inter-agir avec des applications osx ? Cette dernière question peut te paraître neu-neu mais c'est un truc nouveau pour moi.

Je n'ai pas encore installé lmms avant d'être fixé sur jack ...

Merci de ta patience par avance


----------



## Maekhong (17 Juillet 2011)

Et pourquoi n'essaie-tu pas Ubuntu dans une machine virtuelle avec Virtualbox (gratuit) ?

J'ai testé plusieurs distribs pour voir dans Parallels et çà fonctionne bien, à part la iSight que je 'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner. Faut dire que j'ai pas cherché bien loin. Linux je teste juste pour voir un peu l'évolution.


----------



## kooky (17 Juillet 2011)

Salut Maekhong,

Je n'exclue aucune solution y compris un dual boot ubuntu qui serait de loin la solution que je maitriserai le mieux compte-tenu de mon expérience et de mes connaissances ... De très gros efforts ont été fait pour rendre cette distrib facilement installable sur mac. Mais suis ouvert à toute autre solution moins "radicale" que ce soit via macports, virtualbox etc si les deux ou trois logiciels libres qui me font de l'eil sont utilisables de façon correcte sans trop ramer. En fait, je cherche la solution la moins lourde.

C'est vrai que dans l'absolu ce serait plus sympa de ne pas avoir à rebooter sur un autre OS pour utiliser simplement une application ...

J'ai choisi de suivre les précieux conseils de bompi en passant via macports dans un premier temps pour tester. L'étape suivante sera sans doute de tester virtualbox. Mais je préfère ne pas me disperser en parant dans plusieurs directions en même temps.

N'ayant jamais utilisé macports ou virtualbox auparavant je me pose la question de l'intégration avec les autres applications : D'où ma questin sur le choix de la version de jack à prendre par exemple. 

Dans l'idéal je voudrais pouvoir utiliser ces logiciels de façon "transparente" sous osx.


----------



## Maekhong (17 Juillet 2011)

Tu as bien raison de chercher la meilleure manière d'utiliser les applis linux que tu veux faire tourner.

Mon post est juste une suggestion, et si tu dois utiliser une machine virtuelle ce n'est vraiment pas compliqué. Alors c'est juste une alternative que je me suis permis de proposer.

Enfin, je te souhaite de trouver la meilleure solution pour résoudre ton problème


----------



## kooky (17 Juillet 2011)

Merci Maekhong,

Tous les conseils sont les bienvenus. Je suis curieux de nature et je testerai à coup sûr la virtualisation.

Je trouve super sympa que toi et d'autres prennent le temps de répondre à mes posts parfois naïfs : Mais je n'ai pas honte de demander quand je m'aventure sur un terrain nouveau


----------



## bompi (17 Juillet 2011)

kooky a dit:


> Salut bompi,
> 
> Je reviens à la charge
> 
> ...


Non. MacPorts s'installe dans _/opt/local_ (Fink dans _/sw_) sans doute pour éviter de perturber le classique _/usr/local_.
Seul les variables d'environnement de l'utilisateur à partir duquel a été réalisée l'installation sont changées pour intégrer les nouveaux chemins.
De fait les utilitaires installés _via  _MacPorts sont installés dans _/opt/local_ et en-dessous et sont directement accessibles pour ce compte. Par exemple, si tu installes une nouvelle version de Ruby, dans le Terminal, le ruby exécuté pour ce compte sera celui de MacPorts.
(si ce n'est pas clair on pourra réessayer plus tard)


> J'ai téléchargé porticus : Où me conseilles-tu de le placer ? Dans applications, utilitaires, dans le répertoire opt de macports ou ailleurs ?


Porticus est un utilitaire graphique 'normal' donc tu peux l'installer dans les dossiers classiques (_/Applications_ ou _~/Applications_).


> J'ai téléchargé zynaddsub à partir de ton lien : Trop fort ! Je m'incline
> 
> Pour jack j'ai un doute : La version OSX est nécessaire pour zyn sous OSX mais peut-ton l'utiliser avec une appli basée sur macports comme lmms ou faut-il également la version de jack proposée dans macports ?


Jack est un service (un _daemon_ comme on dit pour UNIX) qui écoute sur un port arbitraire pour recevoir les requêtes et y répondre. Donc le lien entre les clients et Jack n'est qu'une connexion réseau. Exactement comme entre un serveur Web et un navigateur.
L'essentiel est que les deux (le client et le serveur) parlent le même langage.


> De façon générale : Est-ce que macports fonctionne comme un environnement "fermé" ou les applications peuvent inter-agir avec des applications osx ? Cette dernière question peut te paraître neu-neu mais c'est un truc nouveau pour moi.


MacPorts installe des binaires de natures très différentes. Le seul impact sur le système est ce que j'expliquais ci-dessus : lorsqu'on installe quelque chose qui existe déjà quelque part sur le système il faut savoir lequel, de MacPorts ou du système, sera prioritaire.
Par exemple, tu décides d'installer une nouvelle version de Python en utilisant MacPorts. Tu auras un Python dans _/usr/bin_ (système OS X) et une dans _/opt/local/bin_ (MacPorts). Pour le compte avec lequel l'installation a été faite, c'est celle dans _/opt/local/bin_ qui prime. Pour les autres comptes c'est celle dans _/usr/bin_.


> Je n'ai pas encore installé lmms avant d'être fixé sur jack ...
> 
> Merci de ta patience par avance


----------



## kooky (18 Juillet 2011)

Salut bompi (et les autres bien sur  )

J'ai progressé selon tes conseils et voici où j'en suis : J'arrive à  faire sortir des sons en lançant zyn et en utilisant le clavier virtuel  (pas encore réussi à activer l'entrée midi mais j'y travaille).

J'ai téléchargé et installé la version 32/64 bits de jack osx : RAS tous  s'est bien passé. Je l'ai démarré sans changer les paramètres par  défaut.

Dans mon dossier perso j'ai créé un dossier "Zyn et apps" dans lequel  j'ai glissé zynaddsub et porticus (un choix comme un autre ...).

J'ai lancé zyn et configuré le chemin pour accéder aux banques de sons  déjà programmés. C'est très simple en fait. Il faut aller dans  File/settings et l'onglet Bank root dirs et ajouter le chemin suivant : 

/Users/ton-nom/zyn et apps/ZynAddSubFX.app/Contents/Resources/banks

Nb: j'ai voulu faire un copier coller du chemin ça n'a pas marché  ...

Tu vas dans Instruments et show banks et tu choisis un son.

Ensuite il faut retourner sur jack et connecter zyn aux sorties audio.  Pour cela, tu cliques sur routage dans jack pilot. Une fenêtre apparait  avec à gauche les sources et à droite les sorties.

Tu cliques une fois sur OUT 1 de zyn puis à droite double click sur System  playback_1.  : La connexion apparait en rouge. Tu fais de même pour  zyn out 2 et system playback out_2.

Et là, miracle tu peux sortir un son avec le clavier virtuel 

Edit : Je viens d'essayer la connexion midi sans succès. je ne parviens pas à piloter zyn avec mon interface midi UNO qui fonctionne très bien avec garageband   : Elle est configurée sur le canal 1 comme zyn mais rien ne se passe. Si je vais dans jack pilot j'ai bien midi capture mais pas de possibilité de connexion avec zyn ... Une idée ?


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2011)

Euh. non. Sur ce genre de choses (disons : multimedia), je suis inexpérimenté.


----------



## Maekhong (18 Juillet 2011)

kooky a dit:


> Merci Maekhong,
> 
> Tous les conseils sont les bienvenus. Je suis curieux de nature et je testerai à coup sûr la virtualisation.
> 
> Je trouve super sympa que toi et d'autres prennent le temps de répondre à mes posts parfois naïfs : Mais je n'ai pas honte de demander quand je m'aventure sur un terrain nouveau



Il n'y a aucune honte à avoir de poser une question. En parcourant ce forum j'ai juste eu la chance de trouver la réponse à celles que je me posait sans avoir besoin d'ouvrir un fil.

Et il est fort probable que le tien sera lu par d'autres et leur permettra de résoudre leur problème. C'est le but des forums d'entraide.

Bonne soirée kooky et les autre lecteurs du forum de MacGe.


----------



## kooky (18 Juillet 2011)

Salut et merci quand même pour votre aide.

En fait l'expérience a viré à la prise de tête : 

J'ai voulu passer à l'étape suivante et installer le port lmms. L'installation a planté parce qu&#8217;il y avait une dépendance avec le port jack qui refusait de s'installer manifestement parce que jack osx était déjà installé ... J'ai donc supprimé jack osx et relancé l'installation de lmms. Après deux heures lmms s'est enfin installé avec une tonnes de trucs annexes : Me suis retrouvé avec python, qt, xorg ... Une vraie usine à gaz.

Et là les ennuis commencent : Lmms arrive à se lancer et sortir des sons sans jack à se demander pourquoi cette dépendance est imposée ... Aucune interface midi n'est détectée. Mes tentatives de lancement de jack via qjackctl en choisissant le pilote coreaudio se soldent par un échec un message du style "description de fichier incorrecte" ... 

Du coup je me dis que passer par macports, dans le cas présent, n'est surement pas une bonne idée. Je vais donc regarder du côté de virtual box.

Rendez-vous au prochain épisode


----------



## ntx (19 Juillet 2011)

Tu sais, Garage Band n'est pas si mal que cela


----------



## kooky (21 Juillet 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Tu sais, Garage Band n'est pas si mal que cela



Salut ntx : 100 % d'accord c'est même un logiciel très sympa que je ne songe pas une seconde à critiquer d'autant qu'il est gratuit. Je vais finir par me faire une réputation de radin vu la teneur de mes derniers posts 

Si je souhaite utiliser lmms c'est qu'outre le système de pistes et séquences qu'offre garage band, il exsiste un type de pistes "Basse / batterie" qui en fait permet de programmer toute une ligne d'accompagnement avec plusieurs instruments sur le principe des "patterns" comme les drum machines style hydrogen. Tu programmes par exemple un motif principal, des variations et ensuite tu les assembles sur le principe jouer 4 fois le motif 1, jouer une fois le motif 2 etc ... Bon c'est une explication simplifiée. Par ailleurs garage band ne permet pas de programmer facilement une ligne de batterie comme logic studio par exemple.

Je n'ai pas encore eu la chance d'utiliser ableton qui, je crois fonctionne sur ce principe. 

Pour revenir au sujet principal : J'ai procédé à la désinstallation de macports en suivant la procédure indiquée sur le site mais j'ai conservé xcode histoire de m'y plonger à l'occasion.

J'envisage donc de tester virtualbox mais j'aurais deux ou trois questions préliminaires dont je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse explicite sur la doc du site : 

Dans la doc, il est dit que virtualbox crée un "pc générique" ce qui laisse sous entendre qu'il ne tiendrait pas compte de la configuration matérielle de l'hôte. Qu'en est-il exactement ? Est-ce que ubuntu va s'installer sur un "pc générique" ou sur reconnaitre qu'il est sur un "macbook pro" ?

J'ai une interface midi uno usb : Va-t-elle être reconnue ? Dans le cas contraire, toute mon installation n'a aucun intérêt 

Et enfin la question qui tue  : Est-il raisonnable de tenter d'installer ubuntustudio et le noyau en temps réel ou est-ce voué à l'echec en terme de performances, latence etc ?

D'avance merci pour votre attention et vos précieux conseils.


----------



## ntx (21 Juillet 2011)

kooky a dit:


> Dans la doc, il est dit que virtualbox crée un "pc générique" ce qui laisse sous entendre qu'il ne tiendrait pas compte de la configuration matérielle de l'hôte. Qu'en est-il exactement ?


Carte son générique, carte vidéo générique (sans accéléaration 3D), carte réseau générique (cela ne crée pas de problème).


> Est-ce que ubuntu va s'installer sur un "pc générique" ou sur reconnaitre qu'il est sur un "macbook pro" ?


Ubuntu s'instale sur VB mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment avoir une résolution correcte.


> J'ai une interface midi uno usb : Va-t-elle être reconnue ? Dans le cas contraire, toute mon installation n'a aucun intérêt


L'USB fonctionne mais si ta carte a besoin d'un pilote, il faut voir si cela fonctionne. 


> Et enfin la question qui tue  : Est-il raisonnable de tenter d'installer ubuntustudio et le noyau en temps réel ou est-ce voué à l'echec en terme de performances, latence etc ?


L'avantage des machines virtuelles est que cela se duplique. Tu peux donc faire tous les tests que tu veux. Si ça ne marche pas, poubelle et tu repars sur une copie neuve. Il te faut juste de la place sur ton DD.


----------



## kooky (22 Juillet 2011)

Salut ntx et encore merci pour ces précieuses infos. Je vais regarder à tête reposée ce week end 

As-tu essayé d'éditer le fichier de configuration de xorg pour le problème de résolution que tu évoques ?


----------



## kooky (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai fini par installer virtualbox 4.1.0 et ses addons puis ubuntu 11.04 à partir de l'image iso téléchargée sans graver. Génial : j'ai été épaté par la facilité et le temps d'installation.

J'ai conservé les paramètres par défaut  et juste activé l&#8217;accélération 3D. Il semble qu'on ne peut pas activer l"accélération 2D. Ubuntu a démarré avec l'interface gnome classique. J'ai fait quelques tests sans trop pousser avec des applis gourmandes. Mais c'est très prometteur.

J'ai juste un petit soucis pour activer l'interface unity bien qu'ayant suivi la procédure que j'ai trouvé sur le net à savoir : 
Accélération 3D activée dan virtualbox.
Dans ubuntu : 
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-utils

Après redémarrage du système et l'identification j'ai juste le fond d'écran et le pointeur et aucune possibilité d'action.

Plusieurs recherche sur le net sont restées sans succès, auriez-vous une idée ?

Merci par avance.

Edit : Solution trouvée : il faut installer le paquet unity 2D


----------



## kooky (27 Juillet 2011)

Dernières nouvelles 

J'ai réussi à installer et configurer mes logiciels fétiches. Tout foncionne correctement quoiqu'un peu lentement. Je vais m'attacher à améliorer les performance par la suite.

Je peux donner plus d'infos si quelqu&#8217;un est intéressé par la suite ... J'ai abandonné unity qui me pas pratique du tout.

Un grand merci pour l'aide que vous m'avez apporté..


----------



## bompi (28 Juillet 2011)

Si tu sors un album, fais nous signe


----------



## kooky (2 Août 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Ubuntu s'instale sur VB mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment avoir une résolution correcte.



Salut ntx et les autres bien sur 

Ma machine virtuelle fonctionne à merveille avec une résolution de 1440X900, celle de mon macbook pro. J'ai même pu aller au dela mais on ne voit pas une partie de l'écran lol. La solution est hyper simple en fait et liée aux addons virtualbox.

Je peux te donner la solution détaillée ici ou ouvrir un topic style tuto pour plus de clarté. Je pense que ca peut intéresser quelques personnes.

J'ai juste encore un problème à résoudre pour réduire la latence de jack qui ne descend pas en dessous de 46ms 

Bompi : Mon prochain album est trop conceptuel, métaphysique neuronal et maniaco-dépressif à ne pas mettre entre toutes les mains. Je préserve la santé mental de nos chers lecteur  PTDR

kooky


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2011)

kooky a dit:


> Salut ntx et les autres bien sur
> 
> <...>
> 
> ...


Ça me va, c'est plutôt mon genre...


----------



## ntx (2 Août 2011)

kooky a dit:


> Ma machine virtuelle fonctionne à merveille avec une résolution de 1440X900, celle de mon macbook pro. J'ai même pu aller au dela mais on ne voit pas une partie de l'écran lol. La solution est hyper simple en fait et liée aux addons virtualbox.


Il va falloir que je revois cette histoire de addons.


----------



## kooky (3 Août 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Il va falloir que je revois cette histoire de addons.



Bon en deux mots : tu télécharges Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.0-73009 si tu es en virtualbox 4.1

Tu t'assures que virtualbox et aucune machine sont lancés. Tu doubles click sur ce fichier téléchargé : il va installer les add on dans virtualbox mais il ne faut pas sarrêter là : 

Lance ta machine unbuntu par exemple, maximise la fenetre mais ne passe pas en plein écran. Entre ton login et mot de passe, la session est ouverte. Si tu vas dans ecran tu verra "inconnu". Normal

Un fois ubuntu démarré, tu as le menu principal de ta virtual machine avec la pomme à gauche ... tu as "pomme", virtualmachine , ecran,  périphériques. Tu cliques sur périphériques puis sur installer les add on invités (ou raccourcis HOST D). Là un cd addon est monté dans ta machine ubuntu. Il apparait sur le bureau, sinon tu ouvres le poste de travail puis tu double clic sur ce CD. Il t'indique qu'il y a un autoexec, sinon double clic sur autorun.sh

On va te demander ton mot de passe, une fenetre terminal va s'ouvrir et lancer le script (un peu long). A la fin on te demande de taper sur entrée. Le terminal se ferme.

Je te conseille de redémarrer ta machine ubuntu et ensuite d'aller dans "écrans" et là tu verras "vbx" au lieu de inconnu. Tu vas pouvoir augmenter la résolution.

Pour avoir unity et une bonne résolution j'ai changé la configuration par défaut de la machine virtuelle : activer l'acceleration 3D et donner 32Mo de mémoire video. Entre nous unity me parait une grosse daube  autantant démarrer une session ubuntu classique.

J'ai remarqué que les résolutions proposées dépendent de la taille de la fenetre de la machine virtuelle. Evite le mode plein écran pour configurer ta résolution sinon il va te proposer  un truc du style 166X1200 c foireux 

J'ai de les meilleurs résultats en maximisant la fenetre de la machine (bouton vert) pas en plein écran  : Il va te proposer des résolutions cohérentes avec ton écran.

Une fois que tu as pu te mettre en 1440X900 (résolution macbook pro 15 pouces chez moi), là tu peux taper sur la touche HOST F et passer en plein écran avec 1440X900.

Bon j'ai rédigé ça un peu rapidement  mais j'espère que vous aurez suivi 

Trop content de pouvoir apporter des infos alors que je passe mon temps à en demander


----------



## ntx (3 Août 2011)

C'est noté, je testerai ça un des ces jours. Merci.


----------

